# Caterpillars



## Berthold (Mar 14, 2014)

German caterpillars on Cypripedium shanxiense. They take nearly all fresh green at this time of the year. But they prefer the more expensive plant.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 14, 2014)

Berthold said:


> But they prefer the more expensive plant.



Same all around the world. How do they know the prices?! :crazy:


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2014)

RAttSS

I assume that is now a dead caterpillar?

Yes they always find the prime meat:sob:


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 14, 2014)

They DO have taste!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2014)

Bastards! :viking:


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh well this kind prefers cyps, but there is good feed for them around there. 

But it is forbidden now to use this stuff.....


----------



## eteson (Mar 17, 2014)

This morning I discovered a single growth plant of kovachii x Grouville totally destroyed by a worm or caterpillar but I couldnt find it... after a more carefully examination I discovered a huge caterpillar climbing to the pot of another plant of the same hybrid... the funniest part is that this little bastard bypassed at least 4 plants of lindenii before finding something "better" to eat... definitively they do have taste.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2014)

I hope it tasted shoe leather!


----------

